# advice on buying a small van for my business



## gooner (24 Jan 2006)

i want to buy a small van,some tihng along the lines of a citroen belingo.does anyone know of a better deal than this van?

also what is the best way to purchase this van,i.e. the lowest monthly repayments/interest rates and the cheapest overall repayment?

i would be grateful if any of you could share your experience of purchasing a van for you business,as this is my first time doing so.


----------



## Rascal (24 Jan 2006)

Gooner.

Are you VAT registered.

Better to buy the vehicle and finance this with a loan as opposed to a lease arrangement.

This will help your cash flow if you can recalim VAT when you purchase as opposed to reclaiming VAT over the life  of a lease.

Ciaran


----------



## JazzyJeff (25 Jan 2006)

Gooner Id agrees with Rascal - if you can buy new and pay it back over 5 years.  You can reclaim the VAT provided your registered.  Personally for a van of the size u need Id go for the new VW Caddy instead of a Berlingo


----------



## Dearg Doom (25 Jan 2006)

Are car derivitive vans treated any differently in any respect (VAT, etc.)? E.g. a Focus van or a Corrolla van?


----------



## JazzyJeff (25 Jan 2006)

no they arent because they will be registered as a comercial vehicle.  Once they are registered comercially then the are eligible for cheaper rate of Car Tax and VAT reclaim


----------



## SineWave (25 Jan 2006)

Remember, you can only claim VAT back if you are charged VAT. Make sure this is clear on any receipt.

I would agree that if it is a small business that you should avoid HP for reasons other than VAT. Bank loan is better.

If you are a limited company, then you should discuss with an accountant about using a private vehicle for business purposes and claiming back tax free expenses related to it.


----------



## Diddles (25 Jan 2006)

Remember a car van eg focus you will still have to pay the vrt.You can reclaim the vat but its still classified as a car.

D


----------



## Insulate (8 Nov 2010)

Can I buy a small van , say a Fiat Fiorino, and tax it privately as opposed to taxing it commercially? I do not have a VAT number. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## DB74 (9 Nov 2010)

Why do you need a VAT number?


----------



## Insulate (9 Nov 2010)

I was under the impression that you need a VAT number to tax a vehicle commercially?
I am considering buying a new Fiat Fiorino Van and I am going to tax it privately as it is only 1.3!!! Any issues??


----------

